# BEST POSSIBLE SUBSTRATE FOR ELEOCHARIS PARVULA



## Maristo (4 Sep 2012)

Hey guys, 

Im new to this forum but theres a lot of great advice aroung and it really helped a lot so far.

Ive got a 100lt tank which Iam planning to plant it with eleocharis parvula (hairgrass).
The issue here is the best choice for substrate - currently Ive got these options but any other ideas would be welcome.
1. JBL-manado
2. Azoo
3. Hagen Fluval Stratum

Furthermore Ive heard various comments about using 2 substrates - any advice on that? 
Are there any other tips for the planting of hair grass to promote growth?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Sep 2012)

Hello mate, 
Welcome to the forum!

Well I have no experience with the above substrates bar using the fluval shrimp substrate, which seemed ok. Chucked it out in favour of Ebi gold soon after though. 

I heard some good things and theres a few people who can advise you on JBL Mando. 

If your wanting ease of planting plus aesthetic look, go for a small grain size.

I currently have a tank with ADA Amazonia Powder and it is fantastic, maybe a bit more cash but I would say a preferred system by many.

Hope you find all the answers you require mate.

Cheers,


----------



## Maristo (8 Sep 2012)

Thnx nathaniel for the reply.

I chose the jbl manado substrate just today i have planted the hair grass. I hope it turns out ok!

Since i do not have a CO2 system installed and i use the seachem excel liquid co2 are there any tips on the Co2 dosage or use of any other brands?

Also what percentage of the tank should i plant with eleocharis parvula in order to achieve the thick carpet effect? So far i would say 25% of the tank is planted. 

I would appreciate any advice for the above!


----------



## foxfish (8 Sep 2012)

ADA substrates are saturated with all the fertilizers you plants roots need & in my opinion are by far & away the best.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (8 Sep 2012)

As brilliant as the Aquasoils are, if you`re on a budget, Parvula really isn`t that fussy. Cat litter will more than surfice. The picture below is Eleocharis parvula grown in Tesco Lightweight Cat Litter. However, if you are planning a more elaborate scape ADA, and Colombo are top of the shop IMO?


----------



## Antipofish (8 Sep 2012)

I think you already made your choice, but if you have not put it in yet, you could consider putting a 1cm layer of aquasoil or florabase under the manado as an alternative.  That would give you the extra fert boost at substrate level.  Having said that, it will be other plants that benefit more than the Parvula


----------



## Maristo (9 Sep 2012)

Thanks guys, 

I already chose my substrate, hope it turns outs ok! 

I would appreciate some help on the following:

Since i do not have a CO2 system installed and i use the seachem excel liquid co2 are there any tips on the Co2 dosage or use of any other brands?

Also what percentage of the tank should i plant with eleocharis parvula in order to achieve the thick carpet effect? So far i would say 25% of the tank is planted. 

I would appreciate any advice for the above!

Ps. I cant post a pic of my tank-how can i do it?


----------

